# Left em chewin' at Chickenbone



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Had the day off,today so I headed down to Chickenbone to see if I could get into some Pompano. Got there around 1pm and I had my limit by 2:30 :thumbup: Surf was flat and they are in,there THICK!! Caught over 30 within 25 yards of,the beach, not a bad way to bust my cherry, never caught pompano before..

Thanks for the advice guys, ill post pics in a lil bit...


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Chickenbone!?!? Wheres that at???


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chickenbone Beach I believe its called.. Right before Ft. Pickens


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you rake up your own fleas or use frozen? I haven't seen frozen in my local bait shop in awhile. I just moved down here in April so I can't wait to try for some Pompano this weekend. Thanks for the report!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Naw I was using fresh dead shrimp and went through about 2 lbs. Only reason I left is I ran outta bait!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's some dang good pomp fishing. Any size?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im not sure, whats a good size for them? They were all cookie cutters, anywhere from 15 to 18 inches. Lost 1 monster that felt twice the size of my biggest.. Caught a couple whiting as well and a small red


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm lookin' forward to the pics!

Nice job!

Jim


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wish I could have gotten some more pics but the bite was too hot, didnt have a chance  Wanted to get one shot of the water but I didnt. Ive never seen it so flat..

Well heres a couple pics..

2 fer..









Dinner









Thanks again for the advice guys, i had fun


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

great mess of fish


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome. I've gotta try that. I guess the pomps will be around a while, right?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Great catch! I'll try to hit it up Friday afternoon and try out my luck.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go!! That looks tasty and I'm sure it was fun dealing with tight lines all day!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice catch indeed!!! Curious,why do they call it chickenbone beach??? Lived here 22 years and never heard that lol.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

"Chicken Bone Beach" is called that b/c of all the "African Americans" that go there on the weekends. I do not mean this to offend anyone. It is what it is.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> "Chicken Bone Beach" is called that b/c of all the "African Americans" that go there on the weekends. I do not mean this to offend anyone. It is what it is.


I was wondering who would post it first...lol. Yep, that's true and it's been called that for years.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

Nice report

I've experienced such a bite only one time in my life. We ran out of bait and went to a small jig(Pompano Jig) and continued to catch fish. Lost count after 50. 

They're fattening up for the Fall Run South! C2


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

NICE Catch!!! Yep...been Chicken Bone for as long as I can remember...and I grad. from Escambia in '82 (Yep...I know...Old)...it was CB before then...


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good day of fishing.


----------

